

Berlin and the tech startup scene - fauria
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2013/oct/25/berlin-tech-startup-scene-10-things

======
mschuster91
What makes the situation particularly bad for wannabe startup founders is that
basically there is no easy and cheap access to cash, at least not at any scale
comparable to the US.

Basically there are three options: you bring the cash yourself, you get a loan
(either a regular, asset-backed bank loan or one of the special loans by the
state's KfW bank) or you scrape by on angel/investor money which would not
even cover the cash for a single developer in the Valley.

Oh, and (this is mostly valid for pure Germans, not so much for expats coming
to Germany) the German culture is MASSIVELY risk-averse. Fail and a lot of
your friends, family etc will only see "the guy with the failed company" in
you.

~~~
toadi
It's more or less everywhere in Europe. In Belgium if you fail you're a loser.
But if you succeed you have done it probably in a shady way and you're a
cheater because it's not possible to make 'a lot' of money in a honest way. So
you can never win :)

